# 457 visa work experience requirement



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi All:

I"m in the process of applying for 457 visa. I have a employee sponsor and have some query regarding work experience which I hope you will clarify

As per the "457-application-checklist.pdf" (please google for this as I'm not able to post the URL since I'm a new member)

it says in "Work experience section" the following:

References from previous employers that cover a period sufficient to demonstrate the relevant skill level. These should be on the letterhead of the employer and include:
• the name, title and contact details of the referee
• details of your position and dates of service.

and 

Your curriculum vitae (CV) or resumé, covering at least the last five years, showing:
• full employment and educational history
• dates and positions held
• the name, title and contact details of referees.

Now, my questions are:

1) Is it really necessary to give contact details for referees from all companies worked for past 5 years in CV?

2) Is it really necessary for details of position?

Since I'm in India, we usually get joining letter, relieving letter and service letter (in some cases, in some cases no service letter).

I have 9.5 years of IT experience. How strict is the above requirements? The problem is I may not have anybody in my past companies to provide references. I probably have 2 or 3 references currently available and also it will be difficult to get details of job

Can you please help?

Thanks


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

bump...any suggestions please? 90 views and no replies yet

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes it is necessary. It is on the checklist of requirements so you have to give it to them. How else will they be able to decide if you qualify for the visa and that you have skills and experience required.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

@shel -- thank you for the information. But in India, we usually don't get such reference letters from employers regarding positions/responsibilities in a job and may not be able to get it. Is there something else that can be substituted like statutory declaration etc?

I checked with a friend who's in Aus via 457; he moved 1.5 years back and he did not submit any such references.

Can Any Indians with recent 457 experience add to this thread so that it'll be useful?

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

What you usually get and what DIAC require are two different things. If you plan on going for PR later I think you will find they are essential for both skills assessment and the visa application. Most skills assessing bodies do not accept satutory declarations and DIAC might accept some depending on the strength of your other documents due to the high level of fraudulant declarations and applications made.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

1. You need to provide proof that you have the skills and experience to be able to carry out the job that you have been nominated for. For the most part, DIAC are happy to accept a VERY detailed CV (as opposed to reference letters) but the case officer still has the discretion to ask you for further information if they so wish.

You do not necessarily have to provide details of referees but you do need to provide contact details of all the companies that you have previously worked for so that DIAC can follow up and confirm your experience if they need to. Naming a particular person as a referee simply makes that job easier and quicker.

You would also need to provide copies of your tertiary qualifications and proof of professional memberships that are relevant to your job.

Skills assessment are not necessary at this stage (they would probably have expired by the time you decide to apply for PR or your employer agrees to sponsor you for PR, especially if you're thinking of working for 1-2 years before contemplating PR), unless your occupation particularly dictates that you have one.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

@Maz25 -- thanks, I think my CV is quite detailed and I have necessary documentation and qualification to prove my experience level. I guess I'll apply with whatever documents I currently have. If more is required, I have to cross that bridge at the point of time


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

If the CO requires anything more they will ask for it, like I said if your other evidence is very good they might not need it.


----------

